# Next Cars being cast......



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Next Cars being cast......Photo Added*

Hi Gang :wave: 
I have some new bodies that are almost ready to pour the outer mold for. There is a '69 Torino Talledega, and a '59 Plymouth Fury 2 door. I might pour one more, now that my supplies arrived via "the big brown truck" a few moments ago, so were back in business! :thumbsup: Here is a photo of the '59 Plymouth Fury. I am not happy with the paint, but you will get the idea. This is the first slosh casting. Whaddya think gang?

Larry


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Anxious to see the 69 Torino!


----------



## HEADBANGER (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the links, but sorry they are not what I'm looking for. I sent an email to this guy in hopes of him maybe doing some like this one that he has on ebay but haven't gotten a reply, I probably will try to win this one and see it up close to be sure this is what I really like. If so I will maybe try and see if somebody would want to take this car and make me some more. I am curious though, how many bodies can you get from a mold that some of you guys do? THANKS!!!!
Steve
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5961647384&rd=1


----------



## HEADBANGER (Jan 30, 2005)

OOPS!!!! I meant to put this in the "diecast that should be a slot" thread!
Steve


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Steve :wave: 
No problem, and I might bid on that to cast so there will be more of them. The guy who out it on epay is a racer, not a caster. If I can buy it,_* I will make a casting of it available for sale.*_ Besides, I am an ex-sprint/dirt late model/USAC racer, *and love them ol' Firebreathers!* Thanks for the link!

Larry


----------



## HEADBANGER (Jan 30, 2005)

COOL!!!!! I realllllly like this car, my epay handle is swifyguy, I haven't bid on this car yet. what is yours, I would hate to run up the bid, I especially like this because this is suppose to according to description will SNAP on a tyco slim chassis, " I assume", by the way I'm from New Albany IN about 10 miles north of Louisville KY, which is about
25 miles
south of the half mile high bank Salem Speedway, It's a big world in a small way, any chance you have raced or been there? A lot of big time sprint racers have race there, too numerous to mention, but many I'm sure you have heard of! I'm right now building a replica of this track.
Steve


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Steve
My epay handle is *386_ho_racer*, and I did bid on it. Hopefully, *I will own it* I know where New Albany is. And yes, I raced at Salem many many times in midgets, sprints and USAC/ARCA stock cars. Never won one there, but I loved that joint, its "bad fast"! Anyone who wanted to make "the big time" has run there, Foyt, Andretti, the Unsers, Stewart, J.Gordon, Schrader, and thats just a few off the top of my head in open wheel. Jack & Tom Bowsher, Hartman, Norm Nelson, Les Snow, Iggy Katona, Ramo Stott, again just off the top of my head in ARCA/USAC Stockers.


----------



## HEADBANGER (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome!!! I've seen them all and chances are high that I watched you. Win or lose, anybody that raced on this track named the "Hills of Death" has my highest respect!!!
There was about a ten year stretch for various reasons during the eighty's that I didn't go there, one being that it closed down, when the track reopened I went to the first sprint race they had there. At the time pavement sprint racing were few and far between, at this race, ALL of the drivers were flat dirt racers with no pavement experience, it was comical watching some these guys trying to flat track around the
banks at speed, some would get out of there cars with eyes as big as pancakes, I even heard
one comment from one of the drivers that it freaked him out coming down the straightaway at full speed and seeing nothing but a wall 'bank' in front of him!
For anybody else reading this, sorry if we are way off topic, this track is very similer to
Bristol motor speedway for you Nascar fans. Larry I hope you win this car I would put in an order for a dozen!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
How about doing an AFX version of that Talledega? I'd take a quick four off of your hands.  Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Talledega's are Coming.......*

Hi Dave :wave: 
The Talledega is almost ready to pour the outer mold. I dont know if it'll fit a A/FX................yet, but if thisone wont, I'll make one that will! :thumbsup: 


Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
Just let me know when they're ready! Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> I have some new bodies that are almost ready to pour the outer mold for. There is a '69 Torino Talledega, and a '59 Plymouth Fury 2 door. I might pour one more, now that my supplies arrived via "the big brown truck" a few moments ago, so were back in business! :thumbsup: Here is a photo of the '59 Plymouth Fury. I am not happy with the paint, but you will get the idea. This is the first slosh casting. Whaddya think gang?
> 
> Larry



will you ever do afx version of 59 plymouth fury??? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
Wes and I would like you to make AFX bodies of everything you do for Tjets. :freak: Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Larry, I want a "Christine" car too. I think Christine was red with a white roof.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Does this fit directly on a T-Jet chassis or are the front wheels attached to the body?
Marty


 Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang :wave:
> I have some new bodies that are almost ready to pour the outer mold for. There is a '69 Torino Talledega, and a '59 Plymouth Fury 2 door. I might pour one more, now that my supplies arrived via "the big brown truck" a few moments ago, so were back in business! :thumbsup: Here is a photo of the '59 Plymouth Fury. I am not happy with the paint, but you will get the idea. This is the first slosh casting. Whaddya think gang?
> 
> Larry


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*»Christine« movie car! Great!!! ))*

Larry, 

looks like you´re in the middle of a very productive phase! That´s another cool one!!! Please set aside 1 or 2 for me - I´ve been wanting a »Christine« for my movie car section for so long!!! :thumbsup: 

Keep ´em coming, dude!!!  

CU,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ummm, I thought Christine was a '58... Not that there was a whole lot of difference between the two years... And yes she had a white roof, was luscious Red with a real nice tapered chrome piece from front to back... 

Can you tell I liked the movie??? 

Larry, great look Plymouth... :thumbsup: Guess you are gonna have to add my name to this list as well. Let me know when they are on the ready board, OK?

Jeff


----------

